# Vortex Freedom - don't ever buy it !!!!!



## edwardn (Nov 8, 2008)

I used a diatom filter many years ago, and it was a FILTER!!! And not a piece of worthless garbage which is now being sold under the name of: Vortex Freedom Filter, which I bought last year and it worked well only for a few hours . The flow slowed to just about a trickle, it leaked from every hose connection and there was no way to tighten the corrugated hoses at all.

And so I send it to the company named 'Vortex innerspace products' in Deleon, Florida for possible repairs and replacement of the recharge valve, which just spurted water like a brocken main...

Well, after a few phone calls to the Company, eventually I received back the motor assembley and the valve, and , since I had no need to used that filter, i set it aside for the time I might need it.

This time of 'need' came today, since after removal of many plants, I decided to get that cloudiness out. It was a major flood preventing activity in around my tank, since in some 20 min. of use, there was at least a gallon of water on my floor, and at the same time the filter was 'working' just as well as before sending it for 'repairs'. Hardly no output at all!!! What is more: the same valve was packed in a sealed bag and send back as a ....replacement!!!

So, based on my experience with a brand new 'Vortex Freedom Filter', model DFF, I would like to warn anybody who just might potentially fell a victim buying this utterly worthless product!!!!

And since the warranty service is equally 'bull feathers', watch you buck, for this truly is a filter one doesn't ever need!!!

The retailer for this lousy product was 'AquaticHouse' of Glenn Oaks, N.Y. and I threw $ 122.28 in garbage for it....


----------



## Andy Ritter (Nov 26, 2008)

I feel your pain, edwardn.

I also bought one of the Vortex Freedom Filters after having owned D-1 and XL models for years. Mine started leaking water at the shaft seal very soon after getting it, and the recharge valve leaked from day one. My solution was to take the original pump off and replace it with a small external pump that I had laying around. I also made my own recharge valve from PVC fittings and ball valves. If you haven't thrown the unit away yet, all you really need is the container, filter bag, and pump housing. Mine is now working great - no more leaks, quiet operation, lighter, and easier to use.

I'd be glad to show how I did it if you're interested.

Andy


----------

